# Stadium, arena, and venue façades



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

One of the best looking venues in the world. But i hate those yellow seats. It would look so much better with red/white (club colors).


----------



## gradski (Jan 29, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> Poljud Stadium would appear to be missing a facade. :lol:
> 
> Nice roof, though.


Stand are facade


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

The American Airlines Center
Dallas, TX


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

$upr£m€;51897459 said:


> Stade Louis II, Monaco


It fits so good into enviroment of surrounding buildings


----------



## Wendigo Wendigo (Jan 16, 2007)

From brianb60 on Flickr, Bramall Lane, Sheffield, England. :cheer:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The American Airlines Center looks pretty nice for a newer arena. They did a good job with neo-Art Deco and designing it like the basketball areas of old.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

KingmanIII said:


> Sprint Center, Kansas City, Missouri, USA


sorry that one didn't work...here's another:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia


While main gates to enter the stadium are open and intimidating due to the size of the grandstands, the facade of the ballpark is more intimate. The "front door" is the suit and club entrance.










One interesting thing about the facade, that many people do not notice or realize, is that the brickwork features designs in the shapes of baseball fields. Additionally, bricks spell out "PHILADELPHIA" across the front.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Phillips Arena...well, you can figure out the name of the city for yourself:










The CNN Center is on the other side of the building:


----------



## twincarb1275 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Oakwell Stadium West Stand*

Old style glass cemented on top the wall and sign:

































Dunno if you would describe the interior as having a facade as such..., but it does have a nice gable... blocked by tv camera platform unfortunately:

















The other stands:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Love those American arto deco facades!


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Marlstone facade(s) of the Parkstad Limburgstadion of Roda JC in the Netherlands:


----------



## bestbud (Jul 31, 2008)

New National Indoor Sports Arena and Chris Hoy Velodrome, Glasgow, UK. Due for completion in 2012.










New Arena, SECC, Glasgow. Also due completion around 2012.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

bestbud said:


> New Arena, SECC, Glasgow. Also due completion around 2012.


looks like a cross between Donbass and the original plans for Sprint Center


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

Beogradska Arena, Serbia


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

American Airlines in Dallas is my favorite Arena
Busch Stadium III is my favorite outdoor stadium facade and then Florida State and U of Texas' stadiums


----------



## hidro4ever (Apr 17, 2009)

Plaza de Toros Monumental de Aguascalientes is a bullring in the city of Aguascalientes, Mexico. It is currently used for bull fighting and concerts. The stadium holds 16,000 people 



hidrocalodox said:


>


----------



## hidro4ever (Apr 17, 2009)

this picture is during the fair time.


xchekox said:


>


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

This is my favourite, Ralph Engelstad arena, Grand Forks. More pictures can be found http://www.pbase.com/mmingo/grandforks_jan2007


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

Deepdale (Preston North End, soccer/football club) - England


----------

